# Delerium from canada etheric pop anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay this is an electro outfit and an off shot of frontline assembly, this band exiist since a long time now.I have nuage des mondes ilike some of this etheric pop music , that has world beat overtone.

Doyou guys know them more than me? what about there early material it supposed to be more tribal
what should i seek from this band, the best of is nice but a bit too mainstream for my taste, too dancefloor.

What are the best Delerium albums?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discover *Delerium* was mutch better beffore like stone tower and before that. The band is totally another band, less pop more dark ambient electro, it reminded me of arcana from sweden , the song lost passion.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I am a big DELERIUM fan and I am a proud owner of ALL their CDs. For their best CD, its a toss between KARMA and STONE TOWER :angel:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like some purely electronic tracks from Spheres I & II.


----------

